# Kindness



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This has nothing to do with hunting or fishing. Yesterday Took my wife golfing, course was packed, slow slow slow! There was a 3 some in front of us and as I watched there was one gentleman about my age that seemed a little out of sorts, would hit the ball then go off in a diferent direction. One of the men playing with him stuck close to him and seemed to be helping him find his ball every shot. As slow as it was playing they were keeping up with the pace. They only played 9 holes and at the turn I seen them at the clubhouse and over heard the men talking. Seems the one man has dementia and the other guy is a life long friend who takes him out twice a week to golf which I guess the gentleman used to be really good at. Anyway, I thought to myself I really don't have it to bad, able to get around,still have my mind (well most of it). I hope this guy can continue to play golf as long as he can and I also wonder if I have a friend that would do that for me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a true friend and a good man.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty awesome story. Thanks for sharing. And it's cool that no one got mad at him or them.


----------

